# 2x TMC MiniLED 400 Tiles for ADA 60P?



## Mike_81 (29 May 2014)

Hi Guys,

I've got two TMC MiniLED 400 tiles mounted about 2 inches above the surface of my ADA 60P.

I'm running a high-tech setup with pressurised Co2, dosing EI ferts etc. I've got good circulation and the drop checker is a lime green - yellow (no fauna yet).

I seem to get reasonable results with my plants but now wonder if it's just because I've gone for 'easy' low-light species (I've just set everything up again after my previous tank leaked). 

I just don't think my carpeting plants are growing as well as they should.

I've got some 1-2-Grow Glossostigma elatinoides, some 1-2-Grow Staurogyne repens and some Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo'.

The S.Repens and Monte Carlo seem to be growing fairly well but the Glosso is struggling. It's got really leggy and the roots don't look all that healthy. I also tried some Ammania sp. 'bonsai' but they melted almost straight away.

Would I be better ditching the MiniLEDs and going for an Ultima 1500 or pair of GrowBeam 600's? Any preferences on which?

I find it very difficult to find any good information about correct lighting when it comes to LEDs. The usual graphs, charts and PAR info doesn't seem to apply when it comes to them and there's not even that much from the manufacturers about how bright the lights actually are. 

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Cheers, Mike


----------



## X3NiTH (29 May 2014)

Yeah it would be great to have a PAR/Distance curve on Hoppy's Lighting Chart for LEDs but I think there are too many variations in intensity between different LED fittings that its not as easy to interpret in general terms as T5, T8 and MH Wattage factors. However having said that I don't see why the big brand LED lighting manufacturers can't profile their own systems and produce a distance/intensity curve for customers to use rather than a set number for a set distance, how hard can it be?

I have the mini400 above my 12L shrimp tank and a 1500 above my 28L planted tank (half 60P surface area). I get a much preferable light spread currently on the 1500 than I had with the 400 when it was over the 28L.


----------



## RossMartin (29 May 2014)

I have a 1500 above a TMC signature 60x45x30 and it perfect in my opinion. Will need a controller. I run mine at 20%!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee Sweeting (30 May 2014)

Hi Mike! Have you got a controller with the mini 400's? These lights are bright little units, and if you have them 2 inches from the surface on a 100% you may have too much light?


----------



## pepedopolous (30 May 2014)

I think your 2 existing lights are fine. T5 fluorescent lamps and decent LEDs such as the TMCs provide plenty of light. I have found the TMC MiniLEDs @100% give about 40 PAR on the substrate in a 40cm tall tank. In your tank this could be doubled where your 2 lights overlap!

Take it from me as a beginner who has made such mistakes before: CO2 is the key. You need to do much more than just make sure the drop checker is lime green. Try searching this forum for pH profiles and you will get the information you need.

I would try this first before changing your lights. Carpeting plants are a PITA even in the best circumstances ans can take a long time to adjust to the aquarium environment.

P


----------



## DTL (30 May 2014)

Lee Sweeting said:


> Hi Mike! Have you got a controller with the mini 400's? These lights are bright little units, and if you have them 2 inches from the surface on a 100% you may have too much light?


 I agree, that's a lot of light for a tank of that depth. I've got mine set at 60% in my 40CM cubes with one light in each.


----------



## Mike_81 (31 May 2014)

Hmm, thanks all. Never considered that I might have too much light!

Always assumed that mini 400's were the poor cousins of the TMC range so might not be up to the job.

I don't have a controller so both are on 100%.

pepedopolous, think you might be on to something with the CO2. Thought I had a good rate of flow but now I come to look it seems a little inconsistent. I've had a 5kg FE for a while now but I think it's starting to run out. Not getting a consistent bubble rate from the counter. Also had a bit of a bloom of brown algae is certain parts of the tank.

Looks like I'll be spending my money on a controller and a FE re-gas.


----------



## pepedopolous (31 May 2014)

Check for leaks, your CO2 should last a long time! 2 kgs lasts me about 6 months on a 125 litre aquarium at a barely countable bubble rate, 7 hours per day. I think 5kg on a 60 litre should last years!

P


----------



## Mike_81 (31 May 2014)

Tricky as I've got it set up over a really long run. The FE is in a lean-to shed next to the room where the tank is. The CO2 line goes from the FE in through a hole in the external wall to the tank at the other end of the room. About 6m in total. Also think I've got the wrong type of Reg. It's a welding reg I got off eBay but the right-hand gauge has shown virtually empty since I've had it. Makes it really difficult to know what I've got to work with.


----------



## sonicninja (1 Jun 2014)

I agree with Lee. I have two if the tile 400's and a controller. I'm currently finding running them at 35% each is more than enough for my tank. Mine are suspended about 4 inches above water level, I found that anything less meant a poor spread throughout the tank.


----------



## Mike_81 (2 Jun 2014)

OK, so I've got a new controller ordered and a new reg on the way from CO2Art. Hopefully with more control of light intensity and a better idea of what CO2 I'm working with I'll be able to get things stabilised.

Sonicninja, I'll also look into raising the lights a bit higher to improve spread.

Thanks,


----------



## Andy Thurston (2 Jun 2014)

I wouldnt worry too much about the gauge reading nearly empty
I use a welding reg too my gauge goes to 3000psi full co2 pressure is about 900psi


 
The top gauge is the bottle contents showing nearly empty, this is a full cylinder, you can see the co2 full pressure in green behind the needle on the top gauge


----------



## Julian (3 Jun 2014)

Hi Mike, I've got the same tiles, had them for about a year. Don't make the same mistake I did and fall into the trap of thinking "you can never have too much light", you'll have all sorts of algae problems in no time.

Instead, lower the intensity as advised and raise the height to get a better spread.

I used to look at all the pictures of amazing aquascapes with really bright lights thinking that this was the key to success, when in actual fact they are maintained with a lot less, it's just so they can get a better photo.


----------



## sonicninja (3 Jun 2014)

Couldn't agree with the above more.


----------



## Mike_81 (3 Jun 2014)

Thanks guys, totally understand where you're coming from. This is my second attempt at a scape after the last tank leaked. Have come to realise it's all about the lights and consistent CO2. 

Am sorting both with a controller and raising the lights and a new reg which will hopefully make the CO2 flow easier to control. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

